
Bradley Manning being tortured? - wizardishungry
http://twitter.com/ggreenwald/status/14668417931935745
======
rit
Without an article or sources to back this up it's rumor mongering, and
questionable content. A tweet alleging torture? Really?

------
wmil
Greenwald has an article on Salon calling solitary confinement torture. He's
not alleging actual torture.

